# Unexplained font change in ebook???



## RickRS (Dec 28, 2011)

I was reading my first Prime Lending Library selection:


Fun book if you loved the Hornblower series, which I do, and need another fix of wooden sailing ships in the 18th century.

For some reason, the font shifted to italics in the last few pages of the third chapter, and then recovered back to the normal font. This happened a few times more in the course of my read, for no apparent reason, and sometime the font would shift to bold instead of italics.  Once, the italic font shifted back to normal when I changed orientation from page to landscape and back, and what was italics in the previous pages was fine, but that trick only worked once.

Is this a problem with my Fire or with the e-book itself? This was my first novel with Kindle and just wondering if this happen with any regularity with e-books?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd guess it's a problem with the ebook.  It happens from time to time.  You might try deleting it and reloading it. . . .though with a borrowed book I'm not sure they'll let you do that.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm reading a library book on mine now. I've been reading it on both the Fire and Touch. The font has gone from HUGE, to small, to bold, to italicized on both devices, and in the same places on both devices. First I've encountered this, but since I know it's on both devices, it must be the formatting.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann and Mama, I've completed the novel without worrying about it. Just off-putting, but at least the font didn't change size.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Just sounds like a badly formatted book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If a book has formatting problems (and it does sound like the case in the books described here), you can report them to Amazon.

At the bottom of a book's page is a Feedback section:

Feedback 

If you need help or have a question for Customer Service, contact us.here
*Would you like to report poor quality or formatting in this book? Click here*
Would you like to report this content as inappropriate? Click herehere
Do you believe that this item violates a copyright? Click herehere
Is there any other feedback you would like to provide? Click here

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Betsy, it's worth noting that the feedback panel you describe above is only on the US store book pages. I thought I hadn't seen it on the UK store so I double checked by looking at the same book on both stores - the feedback panel only appeared on the US page.

I'm not quite sure where exactly the rest are meant to report such problems.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting, Linda... 

Maybe they only sell perfect books outside the US..

Perhaps it's something you can only do if you've bought the book--maybe there's a feedback page there somehow...weird.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No. . .the feedback page is there whether you've bought the book or not. . .at least on Amazon US. 

Odd that it's not on Amazon UK.

Linda, I think you should send them some feedback that you want it. 

That said. . .do you have the "return for refund" option in MYK now in the UK. . . . we see it on books other than free that are less than 7 days 'old'.  It allows a reason for returning and I think one of the options is 'formatting'.  Anyway, that's another option to make a report, but it also means that you're giving the book back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No. . .the feedback page is there whether you've bought the book or not. . .at least on Amazon US.


Sorry, I knew that, I was speculating about Amazon UK's lack of it on the product page.

B.


----------

